# How to Use the FreeBSD Dashboard



## Pixxie (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello all,

I would like to contribute to dev projects through the FreeBSD dashboard (https://reviews.freebsd.org/). I'm wondering if someone can help me get started?

Thank you!


----------



## linux->bsd (Apr 30, 2019)

First time I've heard of that board, but I did find this:






						Login
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				




It prompts you to login or register.
And then you can contact phabric-admin, I suppose: https://reviews.freebsd.org/tag/phabric-admin/.

Purely guessing, though.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

Pixxie said:


> I would like to contribute to dev projects through the FreeBSD dashboard (https://reviews.freebsd.org/). I'm wondering if someone can help me get started?





			BecomingACommitter - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## George (May 1, 2019)

You can create an account there, and post/subscribe to projects, create a differential, or just browse the site. ;-)


----------

